# One jump Training Plus a bit of perch work (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I found this very informative! Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just got reminded that once our dogs get this down, we are supposed to stand up beside the jump. Dog should do the same behavior but we can now drop the food on the ground.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I need a jump so I can try this! I don't have much space in the house OR in the yard, but that I could actually do.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great video!  

I've been doing the perch training with Madix just about every day. He's just gotten to the point where I can send him from the farthest away I can get in my apartment and he'll hop right up there. He's also just gotten to the point where his enthusiasm is enough to tip the perch over - it doesn't bother/phase him at all either. 

Do your dogs turn one way much easier than the other? Or at least did they start out that way? 

P.S. REALLY jealous of your fireplace...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

FG167 said:


> Great video!
> 
> I've been doing the perch training with Madix just about every day. He's just gotten to the point where I can send him from the farthest away I can get in my apartment and he'll hop right up there. He's also just gotten to the point where his enthusiasm is enough to tip the perch over - it doesn't bother/phase him at all either.
> 
> ...


I love my fireplace too! The gas logs actually can heat my house in a pinch, I''m always worried about a power outage in the winter...

It seems like dog are like people and kind of either left handed or right handed which leads to preferring going one way or the other. So this shows up in the perch work and also when we do front/rear crosses. Why the more of this work we can do from the very start (both directions/both sides) the quicker the dog learns to be equally skilled in both directions. 

When I can REALLY notice a dog struggling with one side, that's the side I'll work much more. Much more clicking, treating and TIME on the side they need to practice more.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Is the video a pretty good representation of how many times and how long you have them jump per normal session? Just wondering how much is enough versus too much.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

TaraM1285 said:


> Is the video a pretty good representation of how many times and how long you have them jump per normal session? Just wondering how much is enough versus too much.


I just started perch training a couple of weeks ago and I quit after we have several things that are very good or close to perfect in a row. If he's struggling on something though, then I quit after I get something even resembling what I was asking. My dog never gets bored with repetition so I never have to worry about quitting early enough. However, I like to make sure the sessions are short enough that he learns something and is not overwhelmed by a lot of "stuff" at once.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks, Falon. 

I was actually wondering specifically about the jumping and physically how much is too much? AND how many repetitions do they need to get the muscle memory of the collected jump?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

FG167 and I kind of think the same with having the dog always end with success and also BEFORE they want to. Keeps them wanting more.

As far at the jumping goes, you need to be aware of your dogs fitness level. Specially with the jump at full height, the muscle strength needed for the 26" can be asking alot for some dogs. So pay attention and watch if they are struggling. Why I like to start low to high then back to low in the same session. But you can have 10 reps at each height of 5 or whatever........... watch your dog. 

What I taped is pretty typical for my dogs.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, we tried some one jump training today. I videoed and noticed that she hits the jump with her tail a lot! I didn't notice it during training, but it's something I need to pay attention to. I think part of the problem was the spacing/setup and she was compensating to not run into the couch. Any tips for this other than not clicking when she touches the jump and working with a bit more space? Or is this something that will come with time as she understands the exercise and learns to collect? 

Thanks, MRL, for giving us something to do during these winter snowed-in days!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's pretty impressive to me because I have a weird situation with Dexter (11 months). I think it's my fault, but I don't think he realizes he has hind legs! I've always helped him up in cars, etc because I didn't want him to hurt himself. Now, while he can (finally) jump on a couch, he still can't jump into the cargo area of my Jeep. I'll get him to put his front paws up, but he never thinks to lift his hind legs. Anyone have any tips? He doesn't have any physical problems, I think I've spoiled him or something. I carried up and the the stairs for months when I first got him. Sheesh! Would it help to train him to jump a bar?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TaraM1285, great job on the video! YOu have plenty of room for the exercise. 

One of my biggest problems (thank goodness this is positive and with a clicker so not a HUGE problem) is my timing with the clicker. You can see it in my video (bad me).


The goal is to click AFTER the dog completes the jump successfully. That's with the bar up and no contact with their body. My dogs tend to either click with their front feet or tail. I need to watch and listen and those shouldn't get the click/treat.
*NO TALKING - *big big problem for me cause I have a big big mouth! I shouldn't be praising (just noise and on real info) and I shouldn't 'uh oh' or 'oops' or whatever. Specially cause I'm USUALLY making those comments about myself cause I just clicked wrong, but the dog doesn't know. It's either click/treat when they are right, or NO info if they don't do it properly.
Really important for our dogs to learn the maximum curling and body awareness on the jump. To do this we need to use our hand for a target. Put a fist full of treats (not just the one we will give them) down on the ground *right beside the jump upright (or almost under the bar) but on the side we want them to jump to.* We really want them to end up with their nose right beside the upright as they land. So that same fist we barely have to move under the upright from one side to the next.
*START WITH THE BAR LOW* - Only raise the bar when the dog is getting it at the lower height. So the bar stays up and no body part ticking the bar at one height (so for instance if 9 out of 10 are perfect at 16", then you can raise the bar) you know you can make the challenge greater. One of the great things about the jump cup strips is they go higher and lower at 2" increments, so we can play with that too. We want our dogs to be thinking jumpers.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whitedog404 said:


> That's pretty impressive to me because I have a weird situation with Dexter (11 months). I think it's my fault, but I don't think he realizes he has hind legs! I've always helped him up in cars, etc because I didn't want him to hurt himself. Now, while he can (finally) jump on a couch, he still can't jump into the cargo area of my Jeep. I'll get him to put his front paws up, but he never thinks to lift his hind legs. Anyone have any tips? He doesn't have any physical problems, I think I've spoiled him or something. I carried up and the the stairs for months when I first got him. Sheesh! Would it help to train him to jump a bar?


Whitedog404, I think our pups 'learn' to wait for us to have them lifted into stuff and don't realize they are now 'big dogs' and can do it themselves!! 

Jump training lke this can definitely help your pup get more jump confidence. With him being a puppy you need to keep the bars lower for a bit longer while he learns to work out his body awareness. And getting the clicker training going is a huge help.

For real beginners, you should watch how this progressed for my Glory B, this video the jump stuff starts at around minute 6





 
Here she is about a month later... you can see my bad timing! This is a great video cause you can hear the instructor talking to the class to explain what we should be doing and why!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

We watched Glory's video and Tim and I tried this tonight. I don't know about everyone else, but we are ICED in. Our 15 acres is virtually unwalkable. So, this jumping with the clicker was fun, and gave Tim some much needed new physical exercise!! 

Things have gotten so desprate that I have given Tim some of the kids old Beany Babies to play with ( he doesn't tear them!)..and two more snow storms on the horizon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck! 

It's great for some indoor exercise and training for the dog(s). And as long as you progress slowly (not too high too fast) and keep those treats coming.......... they love it!!!!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you, MaggieRose. Excellent tips.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Can you tell me the height increments you set your jump at for the living room stuff?


----------

